# Young doe frantically trying to escape?



## Kayota (Dec 29, 2013)

I have a young BEW doe who has been frantically trying to escape her cage the past couple of days. She just kind of throws herself at the lid over and over... What gives? :? She also keeps dumping her water and flooding the cage... She is the only one of my mice that does this.


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

She may not like being alone, if she's alone, or she may be trying to get away from her cagemates, or she might be in heat and trying to escape to find love. 

I once sent a mouse out to a pet home, where she did fine until her companion died, at which point she promptly chewed out of cages repeatedly (plastic bins, wire mesh, etc). She ended up living loose in their house (not a good idea) until they were able to catch her and bring her back. Once she got through quarantine here, she never tried to escape again--she had companions until she died.


----------



## Kayota (Dec 29, 2013)

I have all my does separated right now because I suspect they may be pregnant... Once it's been 20 days they'll be put back together if they have no babies.


----------



## madmouse (May 19, 2012)

So, she hasn't always been this way?


----------



## Kayota (Dec 29, 2013)

No, only after I separated her. It's worth noting though that I got her about a week ago and only observed her in a group for a couple of days before i realized they were all likely pregnant.


----------



## Kayota (Dec 29, 2013)

It turns out you guys were right, she was quite lonely... I put her back in the tank with Fanta because she got her cage wet again and it's too cold to go outside for fresh hay and just a few minutes later I went back in and she was grooming Fanta. Too cute lol!


----------

